

How to handle getting a "no"  - rdj
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/getting-a-no.html

======
wccrawford
I don't understand the attitude that when someone says 'No' when you try to
sell them something, you get mad about it.

Because that's what this article is talking about. He tried to persuade
someone to invest, and they didn't want to. And he got mad about it.

This article has made me wonder if the right approach is answering 'no'
initially to see what the reaction will be. If it's a decent reaction, then
say 'yes' if you want it. If the reaction is off-the-wall, the answer is now
'no' anyhow.

~~~
MaysonL
How would you feel when someone said "No" after you asked them to marry you?

~~~
wccrawford
I'd feel depressed. My whole life was in that question.

It's not on the same level as life insurance.

------
wmeredith
Sometimes hearing "No" is better than some of the alternatives:
<http://voltagecreative.com/editorials/no-means-thank-you/>

